# Trouble changing region code for RCA DVD/VCR DRC6350N



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello. Can you help me out a bit here?

Im trying to make my RCA DRC6350N DVD/VCR player region free so I can play discs from other regions. I have successfully done these hacks with my GPX portable DVD player and my Lite-ON LVW1107 DVD Recorder.

I searched VideoHelp.com for a hack for this DRC6350N player, and came across this:

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks?dvdplayer=RCA+DRC6300N&hits=50&Search=Search

This hack should work with my player as I know about both models. The only differences are that the DRC6300N has a 4 head VCR and the DRC6350N (one I have) has a 6 head VCR, and the DVD player firmware is the same. This hack suggests that I use the fix for the LG 5083 DVD player, which involves burning files to a CD, putting the newly burned CD in your player, and a menu is supposed to pop up allowing you to change the region code.

Well, I downloaded the fix (from another site BTW as the link in the fix above was broken) and tried it, but my DVD player keeps coming up with "Check Disc". I followed the instructions in the file, and burned it at different speeds and with different settings, not going above 24x.

Am I doing something wrong with the burning process or what? This hack should work with my player.


----------

